# Downsizing - J22, Capri 21, any thoughts?



## uniexpany (Aug 3, 2001)

Hi Everybody -

I am in process of selling my trustee Pearson 30 - I need a smaller boat that I can keep on a trailer and sail on the Hudson R. - preferably a boat that requires minimal maintenance but still gives me the well-balanced helm. I like the J-22 although I am worried that a J-22 in my price range (10K max) will come with potential structural problems. I like the Capri 21 - it looks nice and seems to get good reviews but am not sure if the sailing capabilities will be there? Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks! Chris


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I crewed on a j22 for a couple of years that belongs to a friend of mine. I can tell you that if I were going to downsize to another daysailor it would be the J22, without question. I would consider it one of the fastest boats that can be sailed in a wide variety of conditions that you can buy for the money. With standard rigging a crew of 2 can sail and race. (I've seen it raced solo, but you have to really know the boat.) With a few changes you could easily single hand. 

There are plenty out there that can be had for < 10K. They may need a little polish, but otherwise in good shape. I know of one that sold recently for <9K with 2 suits of sails and newly faired keel, with float off trailer. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## dgarr75456 (Nov 6, 2006)

I have owned a J22 and sailed a Capri 22. Both are very nice boats, sail well, and are a lot of fun. The Capri is a bargain next to the J, and probably a bit more comfortable. If you are in a J22 fleet, nothing else will do. Otherwise, the Capri is a good choice.


----------



## jon.lehman (May 1, 2004)

*J22 vs Capri 22*

I own a 2002 Capri 22 and think it's a great boat. The J22 is also and will rate somewhat faster but the Capri 22 is definitely a better value and more accomodating on the interior if you plan to do anything but race. Here is a link to my review of the boat. There are several other Capri 22 owner reviews there as well. I used to own a J30 and am a big Jboat fan as well. Either is a great choice and both are excellent sailing boats.

Jon

http://www.sailboatowners.com/reviews/revread.tpl?fno=20&id=11647180521367655


----------



## uniexpany (Aug 3, 2001)

Thanks for the info - once I have sold my present boat I will probably just make a survey of the J-22s and Capris in my area and then make some kind of decision. One other boat that has been mentioned is the Ultimate 20 but it looks almost as expensive as a used Corsair...


----------



## Bob1112 (Jan 27, 2003)

Agreed that J-22 is the choice for the Hudson. Hint: the afternoon thermals on the East side of the river in the afternoon will keep you ghosting along, no matter how windless the day.


----------



## Sailvation (Jul 25, 2013)

Bob1112 said:


> Agreed that J-22 is the choice for the Hudson. Hint: the afternoon thermals on the East side of the river in the afternoon will keep you ghosting along, no matter how windless the day.


Tough to gost against 1Kt+ currents.

Hershey


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've owned a J22 and will tell you it's a great boat!! I know of no known structural issues that would keep me from owning another one. The J24, another great boat, is a different story. Regardless, any boat's issues can be addressed.

I would vote for the J22. Yup, I'm biased. The boat is a great racer as well as day sailor. That said, I've never read a bad review of the Capri 22. it is reported as a highly responsive and fun boat to sail. And, like you, it would be on my short list of fun boats to sail. Maybe, get on both boats and take them for a spin. 

About the Jboat - find one with a trailer. Triad single axle is the standard trailer for that boat.

I've seen perfectly buyable J22s, with trailer, for as low as $6000 asking. I'm sure there are even less expensive ones to be had.


----------



## Sailvation (Jul 25, 2013)

Bob1112 said:


> Agreed that J-22 is the choice for the Hudson. Hint: the afternoon thermals on the East side of the river in the afternoon will keep you ghosting along, no matter how windless the day.


Ghosting againsst a 1 kt. current and you go backwards :-(

Hershey


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I recognize that "hershey" who owns a Capri 22...
I owned a Capri 22, and have sailed on a J/22... The J/22 is hands down a blast to sail... but for $10k... Buy an older Capri 22, and put the extra $5k in sails! Then you can outsail the $10k J/22 with worn out sails!

Seriously the Capri 22 is a great sailing boat.. it's NOT as fast as the J/22 but the parts are cheaper, it's cheaper to buy, cheaper to maintain, if you get the wing keel model it's easier to launch, it's easier to solo sail...

NOW - if you plan to race ONLY (probably not yet).. and you have a J/22 fleet nearby, stretch NOW for the J/22 (you'll get crew quickly).

For a starter keel boat, the Capri 22 is a slam dunk... It just is... if you race it in Handicapped fleets, it does OK as well. The BEST model Capri to find is the Fin Keel, tall rig, first generation... but it'll also be the hardest to solo sail and launch. The easiest to learn on is the Regular rig, newest generation wing keel model.

If you want to ask questions about the Capri 22, check out http://http://www.capri22.net/phpbb/ forum. No I get nothing out of the forum... and it's the class association for the Capri 22.

For the record the J/22 class association is http://www.j22.com/


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shnool, about the wing keel - there is a tradeoff in performance with that keel, correct?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

it's not as big as you might expect. But yes, the trade off is it crabs through a tack some.... once you are moving though it straightens out.

But if you are planning on launching and retrieving a lot... the wing is way easier.


----------



## Sailvation (Jul 25, 2013)

Snhool; Sailing has changed over the past 25 years. When I first started racing there was a fleet of 10-15 J-24's at our interclub racing events ( 6 clubs each takes a tun hosting a regatta during the season HRYRA) . Now the various PHRF fleets are lucky to 5-8 boats. The Pearson Ensign (23') seems to be having a rebirth here. At my club we have about 5-6 which race weekly.

Capri 22 owner #297

Hershey


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

The J22 has risen in value over the last few years, but that will change, with the introduction of the J70. So I suggest going for more comfort, wing keel, and at half the price.


----------



## PontchatrainSailor (Apr 1, 2009)

Unless your planning on racing, you can find a better value than the J/22. Its a great boat, but you pay a premium because its such a popular one design class.

That said, I think the J/22 days are numbered, and the premium will slowly start decreasing as the J/70, Viper, VX, et al start growing. They guys I know who seriously raced J/22's are already starting to move away.


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

I think the average J22 is closely matched in price to a Capri 22. When you start adding new sails, slick underbody treatments, latest greatest race set ups on deck, the price of the J boats goes up. That said, there are plenty of non slick J22s around if racing isn't the primary use of the boat. Then again, if racing isn't the primary objective, the Capri offers a lot of bang for the buck. 

As for the new j70 or others to create a weakening demand for the j22, I'm not so sure. In the past 30 or so years that the boat has been around, there have been plenty of new comers. Still, maybe the top end of the sport will gravitate to the newer boats. But not so much at the local club. The beauty of a J22 is it allows top level racing on a beer can budget. You don't need six figure pockets to race a J22 and win.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

The J22 will remain a popular one design class as it is so much cheaper than the J70. The popularity of this class will keep its value up and make it much easier to sell. I would pick the J22 without hesitation.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

J 22s by listing...
J sailboats for sale by owner.

Capri 22s by listing
catalina sailboats for sale by owner.

I am sorry I found tons of Capris under $10k. You would be hard pressed to find a J/22 under 10k(although good friends managed to do it . They really should not be considered in the same breath, it all depends on what you are after. I LOVE the J/22 (great boat).

J/22 = if you want a go fast boat, for One Design racing. It's also a decent beer can racer.

Capri 22 = if you want an inexpensive PHRF/Portsmouth racer

I DO think the J/70 will eventually lower the value/price of the J/22 (it will!)... but the J/22 will continue on, very much like the J/24 continues ON. However, their OD fleet size will slowly wane from attrition.

Different subject... For those of us looking slightly bigger than the 22 foot range... Have you folks looked at the J/88... the New Catalina 275? Interesting times ahead for sure.


----------

